
What happens when AI genders people, and what does this mean for trans people? - alyxmxe
http://neutrois.me/2016/03/25/fv-through-ai-eye#bVc6
======
jack-r-abbit
> _This could become a safety issue in the future if a robot misgenders a
> trans person publicly..._

This bit confused me. First off, how is that a safety issue? And second, how
is that any worse than if it misgenders a non-trans person? I can understand
it being annoying (as I am often mistaken for a woman when on the phone or in
the drive-thru) but how is that a safety issue or strictly a trans issue?

~~~
WalterSear
Think of trans people in red states, or places like Russia or the middle east.

------
rabboRubble
Google already misgenders me and that's a good thing. I'm not trans. Google
also doesn't bracket me in the correct age group.

I am cool with it because, I don't like being pigeonholed and advertised to.
The more incorrect data points Google has, the better.

~~~
WalterSear
But that just means you've been put in the wrong pigeon hole. :)

~~~
rabboRubble
Yes, and that's better than being in the right one.

Please Google, advertise more Russian brides and male belly fat solutions to
me. I can't get enough.

~~~
WalterSear
If that's your pigeonhole, I can see why you wouldn't want to be tracked :)

------
rachellaw
I think they're all pretty bad tbh. They aren't very good at guessing age, and
guessing gender is harder especially if you're young or have rounded features.

------
thescribe
The truth has value in itself.

